# Skinny puppy!..



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My IG is so thin for a 9 week old dog.. I know part of it is breed as she is so leggy but do you think she is too thin? She eats like a pig though the first couple days we had her she didn't eat that much. She still doesn't chew bones well at all, she will chew on a chicken foot for 30 mins and maybe one toe will be chewed off.. so until she can I am cutting up her meals.. kind of a pain but I am sure once she teethes it'll be fine.










Hehe I love this pic.. she's so damn fast for 9 weeks. Can keep up with my 1yr old sheltie..


















Hehe.. she's about to get smacked..


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

She is soo adorable!!!! make me SOOOO want a sight hound!:biggrin: But IMO she looks quite well for her breed/age but I'm sure that those more use to Sight hounds will chime in!!:smile: but....gawdz I can't get over her cuteness!!!!!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

she is sooooo cute! I love her color and well everything!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

The picture of her little face is adorable! She doesn't look outrageously thin to me; but I'm no expert. Puppies go thru so many gangly, awkward stages from one week to the next it's hard to keep up!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

She looks fine to me ... and SUPER cute! What a doll. Love the photo of her running - she looks like a kangaroo!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

She's supposed to be thin, she's a sight hound! I think she looks great. And how freaking cute is she? My goodness!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

You're just being an over cautious mama... your baby looks fine. I bet Bishop and her look great walking together!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She looks perfect. Absolutely perfect! And a cutie :biggrin:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cuuuuuuuute!!! She's not skinny at all, totally normal weight for a healthy sighthound puppy!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

You have such a cutie on your hands! The one where she's all out running is great!!! She looks perfect. You definitely don't want a chubby puppy, it will put too much stress on their growing bones and joints. Keep up the good work. 

If you can can get a hold of game hen and cut them up they have much softer bones than adult chicken!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

She is so cute. I love the picture of her running. As far as being too skinny, I don't think so. She looks just right to me.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Skinny Puppy...man I used to love that band.

Anyway, first things first: I HEART Italian Greyhounds. Heart them. And yours is way too cute for words.

Second, she looks totally normal for a puppy, I wouldn't worry. I love the extra "growing" skin in some of those pics.

So, does she run the house yet? She'd probably run it if she were mine. Because I'm a sucker for cutie patooties like her.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

she looks perfectly proportioned. that second pic you caught. that's my favourite....beautiful pup....


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

No protruding hips, no spine, no ribs, and best of all... no big puppy-belly. I think she looks great, IGs, sight-hounds in general and some other breeds are supposed to be leggy, totally normal. Don't worry about her looking thin, as that's the effect that legginess causes, just watch that her ribs/spine/hips aren't all protruding.


----------

